# Time to brag about Jersey



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Julie and Jersey .. it's about time we are hearing of your brag.... Wow and what a loaded brag. It sounds like you have worked very hard and have lots to be proud of... Enjoy! Huge congrats from someone who has agility envy... I totally stink at it.. LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations & wow  Sounds like plenty to be proud of!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Way to go Julie and Jersey!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Super!!! Big congrats to you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's awesome! congratulations!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Way to go, congrats! And good looking in addition to brainy and athletic!

I vote for Jersey to be on DWTS


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOO!!! What an awesome year you two have had, it's going to be fun following along on your MACH journey! You need to post brags more often!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo! Sounds like you and the boys are having a grand time.


----------

